# 420 SRA 3" STRECH



## greatdane486

here we go:











































after i did this i replaced my floorboards and bought new law 2s and i do not have any rubbing and i did not trim anything. i also built new brackets for a full lift to around 3"


----------



## Polaris425

Looks really good


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

nice great work


----------



## jctgumby

I went riding with Dane on Saturday and I can say that the lil ole 420 is pretty beastly on the Outlaw 2's...Keeping in mind that he hasn't done a GR or even a clutch kit yet it spins 'em pretty good...Hell, he even busted a 1 week old Rhino Axle on the left front LoL, sorry Dane I had to do it...Our video is being put into the media section right now


----------



## greatdane486

cool james and it wasnt a week old only 5 hrs old lol


----------



## mossyoak54

That is a sweet ride. Nice job on the stretch. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## greatdane486

thanks man....and yes it is!


----------



## redneckrancher420

funny you post that. this weekend im doing the same to mine. cant decide on a 3" or 4" either putting law2s on it or 31s. again im torn between the two. shouldnt have a problem pullnig either one tho


----------



## redneckrancher420

oh and would you mind posting up how you did your rear shock bracket. thats something im wondering how to do it with the stretch. eventually ima put a 2" lift on it as well so might fab up a "built in" 2" lift on the rear and just run brackets up front


----------



## greatdane486

Send me a pm with ur cell number and I'll text it to you


----------

